# oops



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been trying to breed crickets and the eggs keep molding over. I left one of those moldy egg laying containers next to my sink for way to long. Then today I'm on the computer and notice a pinhead cricket walkin on my arm! Sure enough that moldy thing hatched a ton of crickets and I probably have them all over the house.









Just felt like sharing my stupid move of assuming that all the eggs went bad when it molded over.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Growing circkets are a waist of time unless you got really small inverts then it's not..... but wait a week or a few months then you will hear "chirp!" "chirp" wile your sleeping then it will shop then before you are about to fall asleep "Chirp!" and then over and over.... till the point you just want to crush the basterd and rip him apart and torture him to the point you are satified...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That sucks even if I had one ant loose in my house I would be very uncomfortable. BUGS suck.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ha. There are a ton of bugs in your house right now, speakyourmind. Whether you want to admit it or not.

As far as the crickets... I had too much to drink one night and came home, decided to toss some crickets in for some of the geckos, forgot to close the container properly. A good number got out, haha. I made some ghetto cricket traps though that have worked well... small boxes with some random bits of fish food, carrots, etc and double sided tape. And my dog gets quite a few of 'em, too.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm hoping that sense they are pinheads they will just dry out and die. I dont mind bugs as long as they are quiet. If these things live until they get bigger I'm gonna be screwed.

It also makes me wonder how many good eggs I discarded. 3 tries, 3 moldy egg laying bowls, and I just tossed them. If this one was good, those probably were too.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeup. Probably were.









Live and learn.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah this brings back memories. When I was younger I ordered a 1000 adult crickets online, when they arrived I placed them in a glass jar (In hindsight I have no clue why I did that) Anyways as I run up to show mom I slip and the cricket jar flies out of my hands and shatters... We were catching crix for several months after that, luckily my mom was not to upset, she just took it in stride, though I daresay I never keep anything in glass jars anymore.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. That's priceless.

Though the plastic cricket keeps aren't any better. I've dropped a couple of those in my time and had them crack/shatter as well. Luckily each time nothing was in the keeper. Not very durable, unfortunately.


----------

